# Is 3/8 an acceptable size for dowels for arrow shafts?



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

duco or archery cement for nocks and hot wax glue for the points or 24 hour epoxy. it is not the O.D. of the shaft but it is the spine or flex of the shaft. 3/8 inch may work for you depending on the peak draw weight of the trad bow.


----------



## yusufmte (Mar 4, 2012)

sweet old bill said:


> it is not the O.D. of the shaft but it is the spine or flex of the shaft. 3/8 inch may work for you depending on the peak draw weight of the trad bow.


Our draw weights aren't very high (longbows around the 40# weights) - what would be downsides of using shafts too thick?


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

3/8" shafting I believe is quite standard. Don't confuse dowels with arrow shafting. I believe arrow shafting is looked at more closing with reguard to grain and spine.There are many different woods used also.


----------



## yusufmte (Mar 4, 2012)

c.sitas said:


> Don't confuse dowels with arrow shafting.


what do you mean by this? we were planning to buy these dowels to cut and use for arrow shafts: http://exceldowel.thomasnet.com/item/dowel-rods-dowel-caps-finials/dowel-rods-2/item-1701?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

If you're thinking about dowel rods from the hardware store --- just don't do it! I fear you'll hurt yourself badly. 

Wooden shafting (usually Port Arford Cedar) is readily available and not expensive. Use the right tool for the job and save yourself some grief.


----------



## yusufmte (Mar 4, 2012)

How do you think I'd hurt myself? We've done this before - what dangers are presented?

the wooden shafting I've found turned out to be too expensive for our purposes


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

yusufmte said:


> How do you think I'd hurt myself? We've done this before - what dangers are presented?
> 
> the wooden shafting I've found turned out to be too expensive for our purposes


The danger is it explodeing upon release and a piece of wood going through your hand. The wood dowls at the hardware store are a pulp wood and not sturdy at all.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Bow pro said:


> The danger is it explodeing upon release and a piece of wood going through your hand. The wood dowls at the hardware store are a pulp wood and not sturdy at all.


This man knows whereof he speaks. Take heed, please.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I did this when I was a kid. Like 8-10 y.o. I made my own "bow'n'arrows" out of saplings that I skinned the bark off of and used twine for a string. 
I made my "arrows" out of hardware-store arrows like you are thinking of  

My very best longbows as a LITTLE KID were probably 15-20# TOPS (VERY GENEROUS ESTIMATE) 
I am not sure they will splinter, but they will not work that great. 

I like your enthusiasm though.
I suggest buying some used trad arrows, even if they're just random wooden arrows and trying those. Then you can learn more about the arrow to make your own! 

Cheers to making bow'n'arrows!!!!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bow pro said:


> The danger is it explodeing upon release and a piece of wood going through your hand. The wood dowls at the hardware store are a pulp wood and not sturdy at all.


listen to the man what he has said here is very true! taking a sapling and putting a string on it and calling it a bow and using dowels or sticks for arrows is a lot different than taking a bow and using dowels or sticks for arrows! someone can get hurt!


----------



## Speratus (Jun 15, 2011)

If you use hardwood dowels with straight grain, very little run off you'll be fine. I use oak, but have used poplar as well. Both are strong. I shoot out of 45-60lbs traditional long bows and compound bows. Some arrows broken on impact of a hard target (stump shooting) but never upon release from the bow. I've been using 3/8" and taper tips to 11/32 for the points. DO NOT build arrows with anything smaller than 5/16 dowels, as they would not handle the power of a 40lbs bow and yes they might break upon release


----------



## crow19641954 (Apr 1, 2021)

have been using 3/8 hardwood dowels for arrows for years they work good for me over the years .
I use to shoot from 70lb recure but now i shoot from a 45lb longbow a old compound .


----------

